#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Тибетские лекарства в Индии, где купить?

## Ануруддха

Друзья, подскажите, где в *Дели* или лучше в *Бодхгае* можно купить тибетские лекарства?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

в Дели, в тибетском районе Majnukatilla, клиника Менцикан, (плюс еще пара частных тибетских клиник)
В Бодхгайе, только во время зимних монламов, Менциканг приезжает.

----------

Ануруддха (30.12.2015)

----------

